# Lot #2 of inherited jars for sale



## Nezhoda4 (Jan 4, 2013)

So I posted about three weeks ago a lot of jars I was hoping to sell for Christmas money. I sold the whole lot and finally got around to manifesting the rest of the collection. These jars I will sell Individually or in lots. The pictures can be seen at 
 http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd375/jandshandyman/

 And here is a list of the jars 


 Canton domestic jar
 Hero jar
 Peerless 
 Masons
 Brighton purple jar
 Hansees palace home jar 
 J & b jar
 Stark jar
 Myers test jar
 Moores
 Lafayette
 Various masons 1858 colored
 Kerr 65th anniversary
 Kerr amber
 Masons improved jar
 Various Atlas ez seal 
 Lightning blue jar
 Lightning blue jar different lid
 Lightning green jar
 Victory jar
 Atlas strong shoulder
 Ball standard wide mouth
 Masons butter jar
 Kerr economy jar
 Improved everlasting jar


----------



## epackage (Jan 4, 2013)

What do you want for the Stark?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 4, 2013)

How much for the myers jar?


----------



## creeper71 (Jan 4, 2013)

Not 100% sure but I think the 2 color mason 1858 jars photos are repros


----------



## poppoppig (Jan 4, 2013)

How much for the Butter Jar , please sir !


----------



## deenodean (Jan 4, 2013)

I think more than one are repros ..example ---- TRADE MARK LIGHTNING,  cobalt blue,  would be worth + 20,000.00 if it was a pint..RB 10 # 1489 only lists a Pint in cobolt blue but does not list a quart as shown!! ..look at the closure wire in this photo, it looks newish to me...I would like to see if this jar has a ground lip and if the base has PUTNAM & mold # on it !!


----------



## deenodean (Jan 4, 2013)

HEY Poppopig,.RB 10 # 1688 says BEWARE OF REPRODUCTIONS as regards to Mason's CFJCo Improved Butter Jar.


----------



## poppoppig (Jan 4, 2013)

Deenodean , 
   I appreciate the heads-up , I honestly have never seen this jar ! I'm checking now .


----------



## Nezhoda4 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey all. I will take some more pics of the lightning jar.  If a real one is 20k I'm sure this is a repro.  He had o e box we I herited that had all the colored atlas, mason and lightnings in it along with the 65th anniversary jar so I'm guessing this was his reproduction box.  The butter jar was not in it but I will take some more pictures of it also.  Let me know of any others you guys want more pics of and thanks again


----------



## epackage (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you want for the Stark?


----------



## Nezhoda4 (Jan 5, 2013)

$75 on the stark


----------



## Nezhoda4 (Jan 5, 2013)

Upon further review of the lightning jars I am sure they are reproductions I googled lightning Putnam 227 and they have all the signs of run repros


----------



## epackage (Jan 5, 2013)

OK thanks Nez...


----------



## Brains (Jan 5, 2013)

you've got a cobalt swirled Kerr jar -cool!  Kerr factory workers failed attempt to make a cobalt blue product...
 (they made insulators like that too- they go for big money, but then the people that couldn't afford what someone else could try to shoot them down with an argument somewhere along the lines of "it's just a factor worker's whimsy- it's not really an insulator, so it isn't worth anything") 

 glws eh?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to agree all those trademark lightnings are repros.  The ones with the zinc lids are no-brainers - they are absolutely NOT lightning jars.  The cobalt blue one, you can't see the lid at all, but i'd have to say the shape of that wire - sticking up high and square like that, gotta be a repro.  I think the butter jar is a repro as well, just from the looks of the zinc band on it - it's way too new.  The mason's 1858 with the shiny aluminum lids I used to pick up at the flea market in Canton Texas for $8;00 each and sell for $15.  Definitely modern and made in China.  The other mason's patent midgets may be the 1971 repros but I'm not sure - I think i was too distracted by all the obvious fakes.  -Tammy


----------



## poppoppig (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahhh Tammy , it's all that pretty shiny glass ! It'll fool ya' !


----------

